# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Zweiter Zyklus ADT3 unumgänglich

## RuStra

Hallo Hormonblockade-Anwender und -Spezialisten,

ich muss mitteilen, dass ich mich entschlossen habe, einen zweiten Zyklus ADT3 zu beginnen. 
Nach 21 monatiger ADT3, im November 2002 begonnen, war der PK im endorektalen MRT Anfang 2005 nicht mehr zu erkennen. Bei hohem Testosteron und Proscar-Erhaltungstherapie ist der PK aber relativ rasch zurückgekommen, der PSA-Wert stieg gegen Ende 2005 deutlich an und nun ist die HB-Pause wohl schon zu Ende. 

Nach erneuter eMRT Untersuchung letzte Woche ist klar, dass gegenüber März diesen Jahres der eine von den zwei Herden, die da schon sichtbar waren, weiter gewachsen ist. Beide sind im linken Prostatalappen, der eine hat die Kapsel penetriert, was deutlich zu sehen ist.
Ich hatte im Frühjar als Antwort auf das klare Wiederauftreten eine Hochdosis-Vitamin-C-Therapie organisiert, die zwar den PSA beeindruckt hat, aber am Gesamtgeschehen nichts geändert hat. (Nur um vorschnellen Schlüssen vorzubeugen, heisst dies aus meiner Sicht nicht, dass IVC nichts bringt, sondern, dass IVC in derjenigen Form, die ich angewandt habe, bei mir nicht genügend bewirkt hat).

Ich habe mir vom Onko Flutamid verschreiben lassen, habe die kommende Woche beim Uro Termin und überlege, was ich noch alles an Daten erheben möchte, um den Ausgangsstatus möglichst genau zu erfassen, evtl. lass ich mich auch nochmal biopsieren.


Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Schorschel

Alles Gute, lieber Rudolf, und viel Erfolg!!

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

> Hallo Hormonblockade-Anwender und -Spezialisten,
> 
> der PSA-Wert stieg gegen Ende 2005 deutlich an


Hallo Rudolf,
Wie hoch ist dein PSA angestiegen? Ich drücke die Daumen!
Hans-W.

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo Rudolf
Auch ich habe nach 38 Monaten DHB Pause wider eine 2 Runde DHB gemacht.
nach dem Wiederanstieg bis PSA-15 hab ich die Reisleine gezogen und eine neue Runde DHB angefangen. Hat auch wieder sehr gut funktioniert, PSA war  nach 5 Wochen wieder auf PSA-0,79 und weiteren 4 Wochen bei PSA-0,15 wider weiteren 5 Wochen bei PSA-0,01 habe dann bis Ende des Jahres 11 Monaten 

Ich hab diesmal mir Eligart-Avodart-Casodex-50mg die HB-3 gemacht und mache sie immer noch bis Ende des Jahres. Habe dann auch wieder 15 Monaten.
Habe aber Zusätzlich zur DHB eine IMRT in Heidelberg dazu gemacht, weil bei Barentsz   3 LK gefunden wurden, diese LK wurden in die IMRT mit einbezogen.
Ich hoffe es war Richtig!
Gruß Paul Neuer

----------


## RuStra

> Alles Gute, lieber Rudolf, und viel Erfolg!!
> 
> Schorschel


Danke, Schorschel, werd mich bemühen !

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> Wie hoch ist dein PSA angestiegen? Ich drücke die Daumen!
> Hans-W.


Hallo Hans-W, ich hatte vorletzte Woche 6,79 unter Proscar. Alles in allem brauche ich nicht viel PSA um kapselüberschreitende Tumore zu generieren. 

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf
> Auch ich habe nach 38 Monaten DHB Pause wider eine 2 Runde DHB gemacht.
> nach dem Wiederanstieg bis PSA-15 hab ich die Reisleine gezogen und eine neue Runde DHB angefangen. Hat auch wieder sehr gut funktioniert, PSA war nach 5 Wochen wieder auf PSA-0,79 und weiteren 4 Wochen bei PSA-0,15 wider weiteren 5 Wochen bei PSA-0,01 habe dann bis Ende des Jahres 11 Monaten 
> 
> Ich hab diesmal mir Eligart-Avodart-Casodex-50mg die HB-3 gemacht und mache sie immer noch bis Ende des Jahres. Habe dann auch wieder 15 Monaten.




hallo Paul,
meine Pause ist gerade erst 27 Monate alt, ich hatte schon auf mehr gehofft. aber ich weiss, dass es auch noch viel heftigere Verläufe gibt. 
deine HB-Combi mit Casodex würd ich auch machen, aber Casodex hatte ich bei der ersten ADT3, deswegen fange ich erstmal mit Flutamid an, mal sehen, wies läuft.




> Habe aber Zusätzlich zur DHB eine IMRT in Heidelberg dazu gemacht, weil bei Barentsz 3 LK gefunden wurden, diese LK wurden in die IMRT mit einbezogen.
> Ich hoffe es war Richtig!
> Gruß Paul Neuer


ob ich eine IMRT einbeziehen möchte, muss ich klären, sobald die ADT3 mal absehbar erfolgreich angelaufen ist. Unabhängig von der Frage der therapeutischen Sinnhaftigkeit hab ich das Problem evtl. innererer Blutungen aufgrund von Marcumarisierung, falls infolge von Strahlenschäden Blutungen eintreten.

Dank Dir + Gruss,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf.
Bei Durchsicht Deines Krankheitsverlaufs wundere ich mich, dass Du bei Gleason 4+3 den Nadir so problemlos erreichen und ueber einen längeren Zeitraum halten konntest. War diese Bewertung wirklich durch ein Zweitgutachten abgesichert? War der Gleason-Wert in Wirklichkeit vielleicht doch guenstiger?
Die jetzige Entwicklung ist natuerlich unerfreulich, doch wundere ich mich, dass Du bei der Planung des naechsten Zyklus nicht auch an die Einbeziehung einer leichten Chemotherapie denkst wie Leibowitz sie in Betracht zieht. Seiner Philosophie liegt der Gedanke zugrunde, dass ein Krebs, der eine Therapie überlebt, aus dieser Therapie gestaerkt hervorgeht und deshalb kuenftig mit einer stärkeren Waffe bekaempft werden muss.
Es bleibt mir noch zu erwaehnen, dass Du anstelle einer beabsichtigten neuen Stanzbiopsie eine Feinnadelbiopsie zur Bestimmung der DNA-Struktur machen koenntest. Al-Abadi (einer der massgeblichen Zytopathologen) berichtet von dokumentierten Faellen von Regress nach Hormon- bzw. Chemotherapie, d.h. einer Rueckbildung aneoploider oder peritetraploider hin zu peridiploider Zellstruktur. Die DNA-Analysen halte ich fuer viel verlaesslicher als die pathologische Gleason-Bestimmung, insbes. im Mittelbereich.
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf.
> Bei Durchsicht Deines Krankheitsverlaufs wundere ich mich, dass Du bei Gleason 4+3 den Nadir so problemlos erreichen und ueber einen längeren Zeitraum halten konntest. War diese Bewertung wirklich durch ein Zweitgutachten abgesichert? War der Gleason-Wert in Wirklichkeit vielleicht doch guenstiger?


Hallo Reinardo,

ja, ich hab in dieser Kurz-Übersicht die Zweitbegutachtung von Helpap nicht aufgeführt gehabt, hab ich jetzt korrigiert  -  ansonsten steht meine PKG als Lang-Geschichte, wie auch die anderer SHG-Kollegen, auf promann-hamburg.





> Die jetzige Entwicklung ist natuerlich unerfreulich, doch wundere ich mich, dass Du bei der Planung des naechsten Zyklus nicht auch an die Einbeziehung einer leichten Chemotherapie denkst wie Leibowitz sie in Betracht zieht. Seiner Philosophie liegt der Gedanke zugrunde, dass ein Krebs, der eine Therapie überlebt, aus dieser Therapie gestaerkt hervorgeht und deshalb kuenftig mit einer stärkeren Waffe bekaempft werden muss.



Nun, ich bin seit 2002 Anhänger der gewissen denkerischen Konsequenz von Leibowitz. Das Problem ist, dass ich in Hamburg keinen Leibowitz habe. Auf die Frage an meinen Onko, ob er auch dann, wenn die Kasse mir in meiner jetztigen Situation eine Taxotere-Chemo bezahlen würde, mir sie doch nicht empfehlen würde, sagte er ja. Denn er ist von Taxotere nicht überzeugt, zu viele Therapie-"Versager" - er meint, das ist nicht die Antwort und hält es mit der Weisheit, die Dinge, solange sie funktionieren, einzusetzen bzw. den Gaul so lange zu reiten, bis er nicht mehr will ....
Nun ja, ich hatte ihn gebeten, mir Flutamid zu rezeptieren - alldieweil ich davon ausging, dass ich mit der Wiederholung des Casodex-Einsatzes vielleicht den zu riskanten Weg einschlage - was er auch gemacht hat. Allerdings hat mich mein Uro dann davon überzeugt, doch wieder mit Casodex 150 anzufangen und dann zu sehen. So werde ich nächste Woche nochmal Blut abgeben und dann mit Casodex beginnen. Die Spritze wird dann später hinzukommen. Der Uro will erst sehen, wie Casodex150 wirkt  -   auch diese Variante gehe ich erstmal mit.





> Es bleibt mir noch zu erwaehnen, dass Du anstelle einer beabsichtigten neuen Stanzbiopsie eine Feinnadelbiopsie zur Bestimmung der DNA-Struktur machen koenntest. Al-Abadi (einer der massgeblichen Zytopathologen) berichtet von dokumentierten Faellen von Regress nach Hormon- bzw. Chemotherapie, d.h. einer Rueckbildung aneoploider oder peritetraploider hin zu peridiploider Zellstruktur.



Hatte ich auch erwogen, sowohl Stanzbiopsie wie Feinnadelbiopsie. Bloss es ist ein Eingriff, vor dem ich andererseits zurückscheue (zumal ich noch vom letzten "Eingriff", dem Reinschieben der Endokrektal-Spule, Nachwirkungen habe). Und so heiss ich auch auf evtl. biologische Infos über die derzeitige Beschaffenheit meiner Krebszellen wäre, die Frage ist, welche Auswirkungen hätte welches Ergebnis auf die therapeutische Strategie? Und da siehts mau aus.

Dass sich durch intermittierende HB eine Rückbildung ergibt, ist ja zentrales Argument der IHB-Begründung (neben dem Argument der Lebensqualität). Bei mir auch leicht anschaulich zu machen: Zu Beginn klar zu erkennende Tumorausdehnung über die Kapsel hinaus - 2 Jahre später im eMRT nichts mehr zu sehen - also kann man sich vorstellen, dass die Masse androgensensitiv war und in die apoptotische Verendung bewegt wurde. Die Frage bleibt, was war übrig? Aber selbst, wenn man annimmt, dass es die hormonunempfindlichen Krebszellen waren, ist kaum anzunehmen, dass das wiederaufkommende Wachstum ausschliesslich diesem Krebs-Rest zu verdanken ist - denn durch das Wiederumschalten auf Testosteron-Betrieb wurden die hormonsensiblen Zellen begünstigt. Was eben auch auf den Rezeptor-Status der eher hormonsensiblen Zellen Auswirkungen hat, wie an der Bewegung beispielsweise des Chromagranin A abzulesen.






> Die DNA-Analysen halte ich fuer viel verlaesslicher als die pathologische Gleason-Bestimmung, insbes. im Mittelbereich.



Ja, aber hier haben wir die schwelende Debatte wieder ... irgendwann, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe, nehme ich sie wieder auf ...  Mir käme es auch weniger auf eine erneute Gleason-Bestimmung an als auf den ganzen Sack voll Marker, die Bonkhoff anbietet - auch hier aber nochn Problem, wer soll das bezahlen ...  Im Moment stecke ich bis  über beide Ohren im Job fest, 6-Tage-Woche, vor lauter Tippen habe ich Probleme mit vor allem dem rechten Unterarm, aber auch dem Nacken - ein Kollege ist neulich mit Nackenwirbel-Bandscheibenvorfall aus dem Arbeitsalltag rausgeflogen, eben eine Berufskrankheit, wenn man jahrzehntelang starr vor dem Screen hockt.





> Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo



Gruss zurück + danke für Deine Antwort,
Rudolf

ps.: 
Ach so, das noch: Gestern holte ich aus der Apotheke das Flutamid von Sandoz und war überrascht, dass ich nix hinzuzahlen musste. Ja, erklärte mir die Apothekerin, das ist, weil der Hersteller den Preis um mehr als 30% gesenkt hat. Das ist heftig, oder? Casodex wird in der Bewertung bzw. der studienmässigen Unterfütterung immer besser bewertet und im Verhaltnis dazu Flutamid immer schlechter; der Uro meinte, es gäbe sogar eine Studie, in der gezeigt worden wäre, dass Flutamid den PK eher fördert (andererseits  kenen wir den Casodex-füttert-den-PK-Effekt ja auch).
Jedenfalls erscheint mir Flutamid als Ladenhüter - Sandoz hat x Jahre Reibach gemacht und will nun nochmal die vermutlich zurückgehende Marktbedeutung aufhalten?

Ansonsten habe ich bei dieser Runde ADT3 keine Lust, für die Kasse nochmal den Aufwand zu  betreiben, die Spritze und das Antiandrogen in Frankreich zu besorgen, bei über 40% Kostenersparnis. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich dafür irgendwie bedankt worden wäre bzw. dass da auf meine Vorschläge, hier inititativ zu werden, irgendwas gekommen wäre. Leider sind die Kassen zu reinen Verwaltungsmaschinen verkommen, die im Konkurrenzkampf jede Menge unsinniger Dinge tun müssen, der grossen Koalition seit Mitte der 90er (seitdem werden die Kassen aufeinander gehetzt) geschuldet, in Umsetzung der Ideologie des Wettbewerbs, der m.A. nach im Gesundheitswesen nichts zu suchen hat.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rudolf !
Deinen PSA-Verlauf und Deine Gedanken zu einer weiteren Therapie gegen den PK habe ich in der ganzen Zeit mitverfolgt.
Dann stellt man sich immer wieder die Frage, wie würdest Du an Seiner Stelle handeln.

In erster Linie wäre es für mich eine Risiko-Abwägung.
Wie lange hast Du die ADT3 geplant ? Willst Du wieder die vollen 13 Monate oder mehr durchziehen ? 
Du weißt besser wie ich, dass das Risiko, einer Entwicklung zum hormonrefraktärem
Prostatakrebs, bei der 2. Hormonblockade nicht unerheblich ist. 
Glaubst Du schon Metastasen zu haben ?

Warum nimmst Du nicht wie Ludwig zusätzlich Seeds ? Da bei Dir auch die peripheren Bereiche der Prostata betroffen waren, wäre eine leichte 3D-Bestrahlung, mit 50 Gy, zusätzlich, eine ideale Ergänzung. 
Die ADT3 würde ich auf 6 Monate begrenzen.

Aus eigener HB-Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Nebenwirkungen einer HB wesentlich größer sind, als die beiden genannten Bestrahlungen.

Sollten wirklich nach Jahren Potenzprobleme durch die Bestrahlungen auftreten, sind diese in der Regel mit Viagra und Co. ausgleichbar.

Auch Günter F. berichtet gerade aktuell über die 3-fach Therapie. Sie ist nach meiner Meinung die effektivste kurative Waffe gegen den PK bei uns Hochrisikopatienten.

Aber das sind eben nur meine Gedanken.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine effektive Therapie gegen unsere Krankheit.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## HansiB

> ...der Uro meinte, es gäbe sogar eine Studie, in der gezeigt worden wäre, dass Flutamid den PK eher fördert (andererseits kenen wir den Casodex-füttert-den-PK-Effekt ja auch).
> Jedenfalls erscheint mir Flutamid als Ladenhüter - Sandoz hat x Jahre Reibach gemacht und will nun nochmal die vermutlich zurückgehende Marktbedeutung aufhalten?...


Hallo Rudolf,

oh die Studien, für mich stellt sich die Sache gerade andersrum dar. Ich komme mit dem Ladenhüter ganz gut klar und habe vielleicht den Fehler gemacht, nach dem Absetzen von Casodex 150 nur 3,5 Monate ohne Antiandrogene auszukommen. Ich werde das evt. nochmals länger ohne testen. Es gab ja schon diesbezüglich posititive Berichte.
Der Test mit Flutamid ab Mitte Mai war für mich ein Erfolg. 5 Monate PSA-Nadir von 0,6 mit der Menge Metastasen ist ja nicht so schlecht.

Ob eine Chemo Dir jetzt viel hilft, ist für mich fraglich, passt auch nicht zu Dir und zu einer Vitamin C-Therapie und Deinen sonstigen alternativen Bemühungen.




> ...Ansonsten habe ich bei dieser Runde ADT3 keine Lust, für die Kasse nochmal den Aufwand zu betreiben, die Spritze und das Antiandrogen in Frankreich zu besorgen, bei über 40% Kostenersparnis...


Das ist aber schade. Je mehr Betroffene für´s System sparen, desto weniger bleibt Geld für unsere Kinder. Ich kaufe meine Medikamente ob über Rezept oder privat von Doc Morris oder anderen Internet-Apotheken mit erheblichen Einsparungen für mich und die Krankenkasse.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Hormonblockade-Anwender und -Spezialisten,
> 
> ich muss mitteilen, dass ich mich entschlossen habe, einen zweiten Zyklus ADT3 zu beginnen.


ein halbes Jahr weiter reibe ich mir erstaunt die Augen und wundere mich, dass ich nur eine Casodex150-Therapie gemacht habe, keine Spritze. Bin halt meinem Urologen gefolgt ...




> Nach erneuter eMRT Untersuchung letzte Woche ist klar, dass gegenüber März diesen Jahres der eine von den zwei Herden, die da schon sichtbar waren, weiter gewachsen ist. Beide sind im linken Prostatalappen, der eine hat die Kapsel penetriert, was deutlich zu sehen ist.


Jetzt ist wieder der grösste Teil weg, erstaunlich, s. Profil.

Irgendwie muss ich meine HB-Standard-Erklärung revidieren: Ich dachte immer, HB heisst erst die guten dann die bösen. die guten rasch, die bösen aber erst nach einer reihe von monaten. so hab ichs ja dann auch gehalten in der ersten runde, 21 monate. nun aber sind schon nach 6 monaten jede menge krebszellen weg, es sei denn, jemand erklärt die wucherungen auch ausserhalb der prostata für nicht-krebsig.

das casodex150 "verklebt" quasi die prostata-zellen, schön, diese vorstellung kann ich mir machen. aber dann?
es wird zeit, dass ich unter rückgriff auf das, was Günter zusammengetragen hat, mein Wissen über HB, Testo, DHT, Östradiol runderneuere.

Dazu gehört, der wirkungsweise der testosteron-ersatz-therapie nachzuspüren. die berichte von leibowitz (s. dvd-vortrag) sind zu eindrucksvoll.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> ein halbes Jahr weiter reibe ich mir erstaunt die Augen und wundere mich, dass ich nur eine Casodex150-Therapie gemacht habe, keine Spritze. Bin halt meinem Urologen gefolgt ...
> 
> Jetzt ist wieder der grösste Teil weg, erstaunlich, s. Profil.


Testo nun auf 41, PSA seit Juni erneut halbiert, jetzt 0,29
da die Krebsmasse auch zurückgeht, scheint es gut zu laufen - die Frage ist nur, was ich in den restlichen krebszellen aufgrund der Casodex-Wirkung anrichte ...

Aufhören mit Casodex150 habe ich erneut verschoben - der Nadir scheint noch nicht erreicht. 
Ist die überraschende Wirkung auf Casodex150 zurückzuführen. Der Uro meint, ja. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass das Curcumin, das ich seit Dezember auch nehme, auch einen Beitrag leistet. 

Wenn ich das range für Testo von 10 bis 28 nehme (nmol/L, nach Labor Arndt & Partner), ist mein Serum-Testo-Level derzeit doppelt so hoch wie normal. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Rudolf. Wie ich Deinem Profil und den vorhergehenden Beiträgen entnehme, verlässt Du Dich vorwiegend auf die Messlatten PSA-Wert und MRT-Bilder. 
Ob und wie die Malignität des Krebses unter Deiner Therapie sich ändert, kontrollierst Du gar nicht. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dir eine von mir gemachte Erfahrung erspart bleibt, über die ich demnächst im Forum berichten werde, sobald ich das technische Problem gelöst habe, wie ich DNA-Histogramme in die Beiträge hineinbringen kann. 
Hinter der erfreulichen und beruhigenden Entwicklung der PSA-Werte und der erkennbaren Schrumpfung des Tumors als Folge der Hormontherapie vollzieht sich ein Prozess ansteigender Malignität. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig geworden und lasse mich nicht mehr auf "Zweiten Zyklus" und dgl. ein. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Tinka

Hallo lieber Rudolf,




> Testo nun auf 41


welche Einheit ist das? Bin verwirrt, weil Testo hier sonst immer mit ng/ml im nullkomma .. Bereich angegeben wird.

Lieben Gruß
Andrea

----------


## Harro

*Maßeinheiten und ihre Abkürzungen*

Hallo, liebe Andrea, Du vermißt völlig richtig oftmals die Angabe der exakten Maßeinheit. Das liegt daran, daß sich viele Einheiten herauskristallisiert haben, die zum Standard wurden. Trotzdem gibt es bei unterschiedlichen Labors eben auch individuelle Unterschiede. Für unser PCa kommen letztlich nur folgende Einheiten zur Anwendung:
Gewicht: g = Gramm, - mg = Milligramm, - µg = Mikrogramm, - ng = Nanogramm

Flüssigkeit: l = Liter, - dl = Deziliter, - ml = Milliliter, µl = Mikroliter, nl = Nanoliter

Stoffmenge: mol = (Maßzahl für Stoffmenge)
mmol = Millimol, µmol = Mikromol, nmol = Nanomol

Die Mol-Werte werden weniger oft berücksichtigt, so daß man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann, es nur mit den Gewichten und Flüssigkeitsmengen zu tun zu haben.

*"Nehmen Sie die Menschen, wie sie sind, andere gibt es nicht"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo lieber Rudolf,
> 
> welche Einheit ist das? Bin verwirrt, weil Testo hier sonst immer mit ng/ml im nullkomma .. Bereich angegeben wird.
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Andrea


Ja, Andrea, Du hast Recht - das ist schon länger ein problem, s.hier:

++++++++++++

Geschrieben von Wil de Jongh am 13. Oktober 2001 20:40:09:
Als Antwort auf: Umrechnungsfaktor geschrieben von Malte am 13. Oktober 2001 20:27:36: >Hallo Freunde,
>Labors geben Testosteronwerte in unterschiedlichen Einheiten an.
>Kennt jemand den Umrechnungsfaktor zwischen nmol/l und ng/ml?
>mfG
>Malte :p>:p>
Der Umrechnungsfaktor von [ng/ml] nach [nmol/l] ist 28,8 :p>:p>
Normalbereich Testosteron (T):
T: 440 to 710 ng/dl (USA)
T: 4.4 to 7.1 ng/ml (D)
T: 15 to 25 nmol/l (NL, UK) 
Kastratniveau
T < 20 ng/dl (USA)
T < 0.2 ng/ml (D)
T < 0.7 nmol/l (NL, UK) 
Gruss
Will
  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

bloss dass ich als umrechnungsfaktor nicht auf 28,8 komme ...
aber es geht, wie Hutschi schon aufgegeführt hat, um die SI-Einheiten,

die leider nach wie vor sich nicht vollständig durchgesetzt haben.

das range, das Wil damals für nmol/l angegeben hat, 15 to 25, wird hier und da etwas anders gesehen, aber in dieser Dimension ist eben 41 reichlich hoch, ich bin ungewollt und ungezielt ein Fall für das Leibowitz-Schema geworden, Testo je höher desto besser   -  allerdings würde er, was die Art des zweiten HB-Zyklus betrifft, wahrscheinlich fürchterliche Drohungen ausstossen (wohl noch mehr wie Reinardo) ...

lg zurück,
rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

> welche Einheit ist das? Bin verwirrt, weil Testo hier sonst immer mit ng/ml im nullkomma .. Bereich angegeben wird.
> Andrea


Hallo Andrea,

Rudolfs Testosteron von 41 nmol/l entspricht 11,8 ng/ml.  Rudolf macht eine Testosteronersatztherapie - er schreibt nicht nur darüber.

Günter

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf. Wie ich Deinem Profil und den vorhergehenden Beiträgen entnehme, verlässt Du Dich vorwiegend auf die Messlatten PSA-Wert und MRT-Bilder.


Hallo Reinardo,
ich verlass mich nicht ... im Gegenteil, ich habe ja schon 2005 erfahren, wie schnell der PK, der auf dem eMRT nicht mehr zu sehen war, sich wieder zurückmeldete.
bloss wenn Du darauf anspielen willst, dass als Verlaufskontrolle ständig FNABs oder Stanzen zu nehmen wären, um zu sehen, wie die Ploidie sich entwickelt, dann müsste ich passen, diesen Weg nehme ich nicht.




> Ob und wie die Malignität des Krebses unter Deiner Therapie sich ändert, kontrollierst Du gar nicht. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dir eine von mir gemachte Erfahrung erspart bleibt, über die ich demnächst im Forum berichten werde, sobald ich das technische Problem gelöst habe, wie ich DNA-Histogramme in die Beiträge hineinbringen kann.


Nachhilfeunterricht in dieser Hinsicht kann ich auch gebrauchen.

Ansonsten habe ich die GAANZE Zeit, also seit Beginn des zweiten Zyklus, ein echt unangenehmes Gefühl, was ich da nun wieder in Richtung Malignitäts-Erhöhung anrichte - ich bin das Gegenteil von vertrauensselig. Bloss, bitte, was hätte ich anders machen sollen? Die Strahlentherapie ist mir rein von daher verbaut, als ich wg. Marcumarisierung nicht irgendwelche  Blutungen riskieren kann.




> Hinter der erfreulichen und beruhigenden Entwicklung der PSA-Werte und der erkennbaren Schrumpfung des Tumors als Folge der Hormontherapie vollzieht sich ein Prozess ansteigender Malignität. Ich bin da sehr vorsichtig geworden und lasse mich nicht mehr auf "Zweiten Zyklus" und dgl. ein. 
> Gruss, Reinardo


Schön für Dich - bloss in dieser Lage bin ich nicht.

Aber anstatt die verschiedenen Situationen nebeneinander zu stellen, würde ich vorziehen, das Verständnis für das, was PCa-Wachstum und PCa-Schrumpfung eigentlich ist und wodurch es getrieben wird, zu erhöhen. Nicht nur dass die Annahmen über die Rolle des Testosteron in diesen Prozessen derzeit im Wanken sind, auch die Annahmen über das, was in der Malignitätsentwicklung passiert, sind absolut unzureichend.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Rudolfs Testosteron von 41 nmol/l entspricht 11,8 ng/ml.  Rudolf macht eine Testosteronersatztherapie - er schreibt nicht nur darüber.
> 
> Günter


Ja, die Situation hat was Lustiges: Ausgerechnet in diesen Wochen, in denen sich mir die TET als ne brandaktuelle Nummer aufdrängt, stelle ich an mir selber fest, dass ich eben scheinbar auf den Spuren von Leibowitz-TRT den Testo-Spiegel nach und nach in die Höhe drücke.
Wie soll das erst werden, wenn ich nach Absetzen des Casodex dann wirklich mit Testo-Substitution anfange (wenn ich einen Arzt finde ...)??

Bloss, auch das hohe Testo ist nicht erklärt, wer weiss da was ???

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Berntt

Hallo, Dieter V. schrieb 2004 mal etwas zu diesem Thema ( unter Kisp - Medikamente- Androcur):

"Die nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogene *Casodex* (und Flutamid) senken den *Testosteronspiegel* nicht. Im Gegenteil: Testosteron wird durch die Testosteron-Blockade an den Prostata-Zellen und Prostatakrebszellen noch erhöht (Signale dieser Zellen an die Hypophyse: "wir bekommen zu wenig Testosteron, bitte mehr produzieren!")."

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Günter Feick

> Bloss, auch das hohe Testo ist nicht erklärt, wer weiss da was ???
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf,

kann Dir das anbieten - 

Die negative Rückkopplung im Regelkreis wird durch Bicalutamid unterbrochen, welches zu einer erhöhten Produktion von LHRH, LH und in der Konsequenz zur erhöhten Testosteronbildung führt. 

Die Verbindung www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/pdf/10.1046/j.1464-410X.1996.00052. funktioniert leider nicht, aber dort habe ich eine gut verständliche Erklärung hierzu gelesen. Im Primer von Dr. Strum und Frau Pogliano ist das System der negativen Rückkoppelung auch beschrieben, welches durch Bicalutamid unterbrochen ist. 

Günter

----------


## RuStra

> "Die nichtsteroidalen Antiandrogene *Casodex* (und Flutamid) senken den *Testosteronspiegel* nicht. Im Gegenteil: Testosteron wird durch die *Testosteron-Blockade an den Prostata-Zellen und Prostatakrebszellen* noch erhöht (Signale dieser Zellen an die Hypophyse: "wir bekommen zu wenig Testosteron, bitte mehr produzieren!")."


Danke, Berntt!
Das ist ein möglicher Erklärungsweg - möchte ich im einzelnen wissen ...

Diese Erklärungen, *in rot,* reichen mir nicht mehr.

_"__Androcur® ist ein sog. steroidales Antiandrogen und wird im 	Rahmen einer Hormonunterdrückungstherapie eingesetzt._
_Seine 	Wirkung beruht darauf, dass es an den Prostata- und 	Prostatakrebszellen die Rezeptoren für Testosteron besetzt und 	so die Aufnahme von Testosteron durch diese Zellen verhindert."_

Denn das ist äusserst allgemein und ungenau: 
Dockt T an oder DHT?
Warum wird DHT als "aktiv" oder "hoch aktiv" (Bonkhoff) bezeichnet, das T aber als "inaktiv" (Bonkhoff)?
Selbst wenn ich annehme, dass neben DHT das T auch andockt, wird es der weniger häufige und vor allem weniger wirksame Fall sein.


Meine laienhafte zweite Annahme, warum das T so steigt unter Casodex + 5AR-Hemmern: Stoffwechselwege werden verstopft, deshalb "staut sich" das T. DHT wird weniger gebildet, also verbleibt das T in der Zelle bzw. "sucht" andere Wege: Mehr Östradiol, aber das hängt vom Vorhandensein der Aromatase ab. 
Nicht erklären würde diese Annahme den Unterschied zwischen steroidalem und nicht-steroidalem Andocken von Androcur bzw. Flutamid/Casodex.

OK, vielleicht rufe ich mal einen Astra-Chemiker an, der hat vielleicht eine Quelle ...

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Die negative Rückkopplung im Regelkreis wird durch Bicalutamid unterbrochen, welches zu einer erhöhten Produktion von LHRH, LH und in der Konsequenz zur erhöhten Testosteronbildung führt.


Danke Günter!
Dieses negative feedback wirds geben.
Aber kann das allein so stark sein, dass ich jetzt bei 41 lande?
Ich muss mir weitere Grundsatzartikel reinziehen, habe mithilfe Deines blackwell-Links dann doch was gefunden (was zeigt,dass auch etwas, was nicht funktioniert,hilfreich sein kann):

"The role of antiandrogen monotherapy in the treatment of
prostate cancer" von Anderson, 2003  - den lese ich erstmal ...

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Mit-Empfindende,

nach einem halben Jahr Medikamenten-Total-Pause bei mir habe ich das neue eMRT-Ergebnis: der PK entwickelt sich, also muss ich wieder was heftigeres tun, die naturheilkundliche Allein-Attacke hat nicht gereicht.

Ich hatte im Oktober geschrieben, s. Profil:




> Entscheidung: Casodex wird abgesetzt, Avodart bleibt 1x tgl., Kremer wird ausgebaut: Es folgt ein auf 4 Monate befristetes Kremer-Experiment: Nov.2007 bis Feb.2008. Im März möchte ich dann einen ganz persönlichen Eindruck haben, ob die nach Dr.Kremer gestalteten Mittel von Tisso mir in der Hemmung meines PK-Progresses was bringen.


Nun muss ich feststellen:




> 14.April 2008: Nein, sie haben offenbar nichts gebracht, jedenfalls nichts in Bezug auf den Primärtumor bzw. die Primärtumore in und um die Prostata. Dass die Mittel bei der Verhinderung von Metastasierung hilfreich sind und zur Verbesserung des Allgemeinzustandes beitragen, nehme ich auch weiter an. 
> Dx 09.04.2008 eMRT zeigt: "Der bekannte Tumor im Basisbereich links hat sich im Vergleich zu 6/2007 eindeutig vergrößert. Im mittleren Drittel link und auch im Apexbereich rechts zwei Befunde, die bei den Voruntersuchungen in dieser Form ebenfalls noch nicht zu erkennen war, so dass ein proliferativer Prozess möglich erscheint. Der Apexbefund links allerdings identisch zur Voruntersuchung, hier eher narbige Veränderungen zu vermuten. Keine Lymphknotenvergrößerungen."


Das Interessante ist, dass sich der Apex-Tumor nicht verändert hat, möglicherweise vernarbt ist. 

Es ist also 
-  der Links-Basis-Bereich-Tumor gewachsen, 
-  darüberhinaus ein Links-mittleres-Drittel-Tumor neu und
-  ein ein Rechts-Apex-Doppel-Tumor neu
aber 
-  der Links-Apex-Tumor ist nicht vergrössert

Und nun!? Muss ich wieder was "Heftigeres" tun ..
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Rudolf,

was mir bei deiner PKG fehlt, ist eine aDNA und jetzt eine Kontroll DNA. Tumorgröße ist evtl. nicht alles, wie sieht es mit der Malignität aus. 

Die Meisten therapieren vor sich hin, auch unsere Dr.tores und wissen gar nicht, wie es wirklich "innen" ausschaut. Vielleicht hat Zell-Symbiose die Malignität gebremst, wichtig auch keine Metastasierung. Wobei das auch nicht so schlimm sein kann, ich gewöhne mich langsam daran.

Was kann man "Heftiges" machen, daß den Tumor verkeinert. Das mit der PSA Absenkung ist mir zu wenig, was allgemein gemacht wird. Ich gehe davon aus, daß auch bei deinem gesunden Körper, Entzündungen keine Rolle spielen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Rudolf,                                                                                         im Mai 2007 hatte ich ja mit Kremer/Tisso angefangen, da nach der 2. HB Therapie-Ideen, besonders ein noch nicht ausgereiztes Antiandrogen fehlten.            Bis Ende 2007 stieg das PSA sauber exponentiell, von sich verbessernden Kremer-Markern völlig unbeeindruckt. Im Dezember (!) ging das Wachstum aber erstmals auf 2/3 zum Vorzeitraum zurück!                                                 Am 31-01-2008 setzte ich Avodart ab. Das Wachstum stieg wieder auf fast das vorherige Tempo. Ich messe nun wieder am 24.04.2008.                            Werde deshalb nicht ungeduldig.                                                              Soweit kurz von Gerd´42

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Rudolf,                                                                                       eine Ergänzung:                                                                                  Prof. Böcking schreibt in seiner Stellungnahme ..zum Oktoberfest 2002 von Dr. Leibowitz u.a.: Die Beschleunigung des Anstieges des PSA nach Bestrahlung ist nicht auf eine Tumorprogression zurückzuführen, sondern auf protrahierte Zellnekrosen. In den bestrahlten Tumoren sterben die Zellen erst nach Monaten bis Jahren ab und dabei geben sie PSA frei.   Ich fragte eine Pathologin nach Zellteilungsgeschwindigkeiten gesunder und maligner Zellen. Sie kannte nur etwa 1 x in 200 Tagen beim Nierenzellkarzinom.   Ohne etwas zu schönen oder die Gefahr zu unterschätzen, aber gerade systemische Veränderungen brauchen verdammt viel Zeit!     Gerd´42

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,


Die Therapie nach Dr. Kremer hat mich von Beginn an fasziniert, d.h. nach Deinen ersten Kommentaren zu diesem Thema im Forum.
Wie bekannt setzt Ulrich auf diese Therapie. Mir ist bei Eurer Vorgehensweise aufgefallen, dass Ulrich von Vorbereitungen sprach aufgrund vorheriger anderer Therapien, bevor er mit der Kremer Therapie beginnen kann.
Nach Deiner Beschreibung bist Du nahtlos von der Hormontherapie zur Kremer Therapie übergegangen. Könnte es nicht sein, dass darin der Grund des bisherigen Misserfolges liegt bzw. wie Gerd42 schreibt, es dann einfach länger dauert, bis sich der Erfolg einstellt?
Da mir dieser Unterschied aufgefallen war, wollte ich dies anmerken, wobei ich natürlich nicht weiß, ob dies relevant ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Gerd´42

Hallo Rudolf,  2. Ergänzung: Die Therapie Kremer/Tisso wirkt über Aktivierung! So muss man mit einem anfänglichen PSA-Anstieg rechnen. Warum sollte sich diese Aktivierung nicht auch im MRT zeigen?  Gerd´42

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

wie bekannt mache auch ich die Zell-Symbiose allerdings, was notwendig ist, unter der Anleitung meiner geschulten HP. 
Schwermetalle gehören ausgeleitet, bei mir Arsen, das werden wir in dieser Woche beginnen. 

Zusätzliche Infusionen werde ich erhalten. Glutathion sollte gemessen werden, bei mir 39 % (<60) und die Zuführung "getestet" und eingeleitet werden. 

Ich habe länger schon nach der EAV-Testung mit den für mich hilfreichen 3 Produkten angefangen und jetzt auf andere Umgestellt. Ich brauche demnächst die 3. Lieferung, mal sehen was es bringt und was die Metastasen dazu sagen.

Gruß auch an deine Frau, Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Konrad,

ich hoffe und wünsche Dir Erfolg mit der Kremertherapie. Auch meinerseits liebe Grüße an Deine Frau.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem schon sommerlichen Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Gerd, endlich komme ich dazu, zu antworten, und zwar unabhängig von mails und Telefonaten (dankedanke!) hier im Forum, denn so kann die Klärung allgemein vorangetrieben werden.
Und ich möchte dies unter Bezug auf Deine eigene Situation tun, Deine PK-Geschichte (bis Anfang 2007) ist ja für jedermann hier nachzulesen,

Du hast ja von unserer kleinen Gruppe, die die Zellsymbiose-Therapie ausprobiert, jetzt schon den längsten Atem, seit letztem Mai, während mir der Atem schon wieder ausgeht ...
Ulrich macht ein Only-Kremer-Versuch, HansiB hat auch damit angefangen ... abgesehen von den denjenigen, die nicht hier im Forum mitmachen, aber als PK-Männer in dem HP-Meyer-Netzwerk drin sind.

Vielleicht kommen wir auch zu einer Koordinierung von Fragen an Dr.Kremer/HP Meyer, insbesondere was den schon längeren Themenkreis Hormonblockade u. Zellsymbiose-Therapie betrifft. Da wir ja in HH einen Zellsymbiose-Praxistag am 25.6. organisieren, können auch dort Fragen platziert werden.


1. Zur DHT-Blockung

[quote]
Hallo Rudolf, *im Mai 2007 hatte ich ja mit Kremer/Tisso angefangen*, da nach der 2. HB Therapie-Ideen, besonders ein noch nicht ausgereiztes Antiandrogen fehlten. Bis Ende 2007 stieg das PSA sauber exponentiell, von sich verbessernden Kremer-Markern völlig unbeeindruckt. *Im Dezember (!) ging das Wachstum aber erstmals auf 2/3 zum Vorzeitraum zurück! Am 31-01-2008 setzte ich Avodart ab. Das Wachstum stieg wieder auf fast das vorherige Tempo.* Ich messe nun wieder am 24.04.2008. Werde deshalb nicht ungeduldig. Soweit kurz von Gerd´42
[quote]


Ich hab ja schon geschrieben, dass ich glaube, dass ich mit dem Absetzen von Avodart/Proscar gleichzeitig mit Casodex150 im Oktober mir einen Bärendienst erwiesen habe.
Ich hatte am Ende der ADT2 am 23.10.2007 ein DHT 10,0 ng/dl (Ref. 16  110) und ein Testo über 40 - also:
*Testo superhoch, DHT superniedrig.
*
Dann habe ich DHT nicht mehr gemessen (Teil der Ignoranz gegenüber dem DHT und seiner möglichen Wirkung), erst letzte Woche:
Testo ist jetzt in einem halben Jahr langsam mit einem Wert von 27 aufs Referenz-Maximum gefallen, DHT auf 47 gestiegen, damit im Normalbereich. Aber es ist anzunehmen, dass DHT in der ersten Zeit nach Avodart/Proscar-Absetzung, als das Testo noch wesentlich höher war, eben auch erheblich höher war. Also jetzige Situation:
*Testo am Maximum, DHT normal.*
Aber wir wissen, dass die DHT-Konzentration in der Prostata 6mal höher als im Serum vorliegt - man kann also erahnen, was ich den intraprostatischen Tumoren für einen Gefallen getan habe.

Da wir ja wissen, dass in der Arbeitsteilung von T und DHT die Wachstumspotenz mehr beim DHT liegt, ist seit Leibowitz'schen Proscar-Artikel-Zeiten die Dauer-Therapie mit 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmern Bestandteil der Therapie-Konzepte von dieser einen Denk- und Therapierichtung, an der wir uns orientieren, die gewissen amerikanischen Onkologen.
In diesem Geiste gedacht, ist auch Dein Absetzen des Avodart Ende Januar ein Fehler, denn so können wir nicht sehen, ob das Abflachen der PSA-Steigung anhält.

Umgeschaltet auf die Denkrichtung der Regulations-Medizin ist die Frage, was man an physiologischem Ausgleich erwarten kann, wenn die Ausgangsbedingungen heissen:
1. Testo superhoch, DHT reichlich hoch und
2. bereits Hormonblockaden gemacht

DHT kann auch in 3betaAdiol metabolisiert werden, das über den Östrogen-Rezptor-beta eine Wachstums-Hemmung ausübt. Es ist nur so, dass diese Rezeptoren unter HB verschwinden.
Nun habe ich weder meinen ER-beta-Status ermittelt noch meinen 3betaAdiol-Pegel gemessen, also kann man nur theoretisieren.
Wenn weniger ER-beta-Rezeptoren da sind, wirds den 3betaAdiol-Stoffwechselweg weniger geben, also der übliche Androgen-Rezeptor-Weg Richtung Zellkern eben mehr. Ob der DHT/Rezeptor-Komplex dann das Ablesen der DNA für Zellteilung oder für Differenzierung triggert (DHT ist eben nicht nur für Wachstum=Zellteilung da, sondern auch für Differenzierung), hängt von der Umgebung ab, den Transkriptionsfaktoren - die aber sind geeicht auf Krebs-Zellteilungs-Zyklus, denn noch hat eine Redifferenzierung nicht stattgefunden. 

Aber die regulationsmedizinische Annahme, dass bei Verzicht auf Hormonblockade und Gabe von ausgleichenden Mitteln wie Curcumin usw. sich das alles langsam einpendeln würde, ist doch recht voluntaristisch gewesen. Ich schätze, dass die runtergedrückten Tumore nach Öffnen der (Rezeptor- und DHT-)Schleusen einfach süchtig nach dem Wachstums-Trigger-Stoffe geschnappt haben und ein rasantes Wachstum hingelegt haben.
Ob das stimmt oder nicht, kann ich nur auf 2 Wegen herausfinden:
- Ich mache wieder eine ADT3 und sehe, obs funktioniert und auch die Tumore wegschrumpfen;
- Ich nehme weiter nur die Tisso-Pillen in der Hoffnung, dass das alles kein Tumorgewebe, sondern sonstwas ist, das dann verschwinden wird.
Letztere Möglichkeit anzupeilen, wäre mir nicht nur zu wunsch-gesteuert, sondern einfach zu waghalsig.
Besser wäre gewesen, ich hätte mit dem Absetzen  von Avodart/Proscar gewartet, bis Testo wieder im Norm-Bereich liegt.


[quote]
Hallo Rudolf, eine Ergänzung: Prof. Böcking schreibt in seiner Stellungnahme ..zum Oktoberfest 2002 von Dr. Leibowitz u.a.: Die Beschleunigung des Anstieges des PSA nach Bestrahlung ist *nicht auf eine Tumorprogression zurückzuführen, sondern auf protrahierte Zellnekrosen*. In den bestrahlten Tumoren sterben die Zellen erst nach Monaten bis Jahren ab und dabei geben sie PSA frei. Ich fragte eine Pathologin nach Zellteilungsgeschwindigkeiten gesunder und maligner Zellen. Sie kannte nur etwa 1 x in 200 Tagen beim Nierenzellkarzinom. Ohne etwas zu schönen oder die Gefahr zu unterschätzen, aber *gerade systemische Veränderungen brauchen verdammt viel Zeit!* Gerd´42
[quote]

Klar, aber das System, das in meiner Prostata am wirken ist, ist krebsverseucht - die Veränderung, die sich da im letzten halben Jahr abgespielt hat, ist eine Zunahme von Tumoren.
Und anzunehmen, dass das nekrotisches Gewebe ist, was der Radiologe als Tumorvergrösserung bzw. als neu diagnostizierter Tumor, ist absolut nicht naheliegend, oder hat irgendjemand für sowas einen Hinweis?
Das mit dem PSA-Anstieg nach Strahlentherapie ist etwas anderes. Ich argumentiere ja gerade nicht mit meinem PSA-Wert, sondern mit der beobachtbaren Krebs-Masse, mittels jetzt schon 6 eMRTs seit 2002, davon 3 im Netz. 






> Hallo Rudolf,  2. Ergänzung: Die Therapie Kremer/Tisso wirkt über Aktivierung! So muss man mit einem *anfänglichen PSA-Anstieg* rechnen. Warum sollte sich diese *Aktivierung* nicht auch im MRT zeigen?  Gerd´42



Wenn da was stoffwechselmässig aktiviert wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das im PET/CT sichtbar wäre, aber nicht im MRT. 

Der anfängliche PSA-Anstieg, das ist ein generelles Argument aus dem Kremer-Therapeutenkreis. Wenns denn so wäre, müsste sich das bei den einzelnen Verläufen zeigen lassen.
Wenn ich Deinen Verlauf seit letztem Mai betrachte, so ist mir bei dem stramm steigenden PSA, der sich ja im Verhalten kaum von dem Anstieg nach deiner ersten ADT3 unterscheidet, eher noch schneller geht (oder?), unklar, wie du das mit dem Krebswachstum in der Prostata ins Verhältnis setzt. Zwar hast du in der Vergangenheit mit Szinti und PET/CT ganzkörpermässig fette Metastasen ausgeschlossen, aber eMRTs hast du nicht gemacht.

Das Argument, man solle sich nicht so auf den PSA-Wert als Verlaufsparameter festhalten, geht meiner Meinung so lange an der Sache vorbei, wie die besondere Hormonregulierung der Wachstumsprozesse und die gerade nach diversen Vorbehandlungen veränderte Rezeptorsituation nicht berücksichtigt wird. 

Wenn ich keine Östrogen-beta-Rezeptoren mehr habe, wird die wachstumshemmende Wirkung von DHT-Abkömmlingen oder Phytoöstrogenen nicht eintreten.
Wenn ich dann auch noch einen unphysiologisch hohen Testo-Wert habe und keine 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung betreibe, wird die Regulation hin zu differenzierter Zell-Leistung Mühe haben.

Letzes Jahr im Mai hatte ich Dr.Kremer wg. seiner Ausführungen zur Yamswurzel eine mail geschrieben, dann gabs eine ausführliche Antwort von ihm in der TelKo am 19.6. - leider bis heute von mir (von uns) nicht richtig ausgewertet und beantwortet.
Aber ich hatte in dieser mail auch am Ende auf die Notwendigkeit der DHT-Hemmung hingewiesen. Ich denke, nach meinem Halbjahres-Flopp sollte ich dieses Thema wieder aufgreifen. 

good cooperation!
Rudolf

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Rudof,

ich habe es bisher so begriffen, daß ein schneller und möglichst hoher Testosteronanstieg nach Hormonblockade zur Redifferenzierung verbliebener Krebszellen beiträgt, niedriges Testosteron eher die ENT-Differenzierung begünstigt. Ich habe daher nach meiner ADT3 versucht, möglichst schnell ein hohes Testosteronniveau zu erreichen, wohl wissend, daß ich damit andererseits das Wachstum eventuell verbliebener Zellen anrege. Daher eine Frage zum Verständnis, Du schreibst einerseits: 




> (DHT ist eben nicht nur für Wachstum=Zellteilung da, sondern auch für Differenzierung),


Wie ist das zu verstehen? Denn weiter unten schreibst Du:




> Wenn ich dann auch noch einen unphysiologisch hohen Testo-Wert habe und keine 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmung betreibe, wird die Regulation hin zu differenzierter Zell-Leistung Mühe haben.


Ich werd da nicht ganz schlau draus, würde aber gern dazulernen. Hältst Du ein hohes DHT nun für günstig, was die (Re-)Differnzierung angeht oder nicht?

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

wie bekannt, mache ich die REINE Zellsymbiose Th. ganz ohne Hormonblockade (wirkt nicht) und auch ohne Avodart/Proscar. Ich hoffe, daß ich da nichts falsch mache, was meinst du?

Zu den Tisso Peodukten Nr. 1 , Curmin (1 Stdt nach den Anderen nehmen), Omega Plus bekomme ich jetzt, nach der Schwermetallausleitung noch die "Protokoll Lösung HP" intravenös. Mit den Hauptstoffen Nicotinamid, Vit. C (30 gr. habe ich abgesetzt), Folsäure, Glutathion, Na-Thairin und MgCl2, CaCl2, KCI. 
Dazu als Trinkfläschchen, Zinksulfat, L-Carnitin, und N-Acetytcistein. Meine HP möchte zukünftig selber mischen, da ich durch mein "HansB" Müsli viele Mineralstoffe, Vit. und Spurenelemente regelmäßig zu mir nehme und eine Überdosierung vermieden werden soll.

Dazu nehme ich noch, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, in reduzierter Menge, da auch in Tisso enthalten, die Vitalpilze Coriolus, Aricularia, Polyporus, Maitake und Argaricus, alle den entsprechenden "Wewechen" wie LK, Metastasen ProstataCa zugeordnet.
Entspechend dem großen körperverteiltem Krebsvolumen ist das Sinnvoll.

An Proteinen nehme ich zusätzlich durch mein Müsli 7 verschiedene Proteine/Aminosäuren.
Ich glaube nicht, meine Verdauung macht mit, daß die Vitralpilze/Aminosäuren schaden.
Wie siehst du das und wie schätzt du meine Medikamentenenthaltsamkeit ein. 
Vor einigen Jahren wolltest du mir schon naturheilkundlich helfen.

Über meine sehr positive Knochenszinti Entwicklung und die Einschätzung der Aussagekraft unter Zometa hast du dich auch ausgeschwiegen. Sind die Fragen wirklich so dumm?

Die PKG von Gerd liest sich schön. Was ich nicht verstehe, auch bei der PCa Entwicklung bei anderen auch operierten, warum geht der PSA ohne Metastasen, so hoch, beinahe wie vor den Therapie? 
Die PKG Erweiterung unter Zellsymbiose wäre von Interesse.

Ich bin leider nicht so versiert therapiert worden. Das bei meinem PCa Fortschritt kein Kraut dagegen gewachsen ist, haben wir durch die DNA Kontrolle selbst gemerkt.

Evtl. sehen wir uns in HH bei dem "TISSO-TREFFEN", Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

[quote=Andreas S.;26486]Hallo Rudof,

ich habe es bisher so begriffen, daß ein schneller und möglichst hoher Testosteronanstieg nach Hormonblockade zur Redifferenzierung verbliebener Krebszellen beiträgt, niedriges Testosteron eher die ENT-Differenzierung begünstigt. Ich habe daher *nach meiner ADT3 versucht, möglichst schnell ein hohes Testosteronniveau zu erreichen,* wohl wissend, daß ich damit andererseits das Wachstum eventuell verbliebener Zellen anrege.
[quote]

hallo Andreas,

ich sehe die *Situation nach HB* (bei der auch die LHRH-spritze dabei war) so:

1. es gibt beim Wiederanstieg in dem Bereich von "ganz unten" nach "normal" einen starken wachstums-impuls, der vom testo ausgeht - das ist klinische erfahrung, s. morgentaler, hier auf der TET-seite.
2. deswegen muss es schnell gehen mit dem Anstieg und dann heisst die parole "je höher, desto besser" (Leibowitz).

diese beiden punkte umfassen erstmal nur die haltung zum testosteron.
und sie beziehen sich erstmal nur auf Wachstum. Testo fördert Prostatakrebszell-Wachstum mehr, wenn es niedrig ist, als wenn es hoch ist, warum auch immer. So habe ich die These verstanden.

was die Differenzierung betrifft, so kommt ein anderes argument hinzu: 
Ein Prostatakrebszell-Wachstum, dass Testo-reguliert ist, ist androgenabhängig und entspricht noch dem physiologischen Geschehen eines epithelialen Gewebes, auch wenn Tumor, der dementsprechend wieder durch Androgen-Entzug (später) unter Kontrolle gebracht werden kann. Lange ist dieses Argument so beschrieben worden: Wenn du intermittierende HB machst, spült das wiedererstarkende Testosteron wieder das Gewebe auf Androgenregulierung und entsprechend androgen-abhängiges neues Karzinom-Gewebe verdrängt dann das evtl auch schon vorhandene androgen-unabhängige Gewebe. Nun ja.



es macht nun erstens sinn, an dieser stelle sich nochmal Bonkhoffs Aufteilung vorzuhalten:




> Das *Prostataepithel besteht aus 3 Zelltypen,* die sich grundlegend in ihrer hormonellen Regulation und Markerexpression unterscheiden (Abb. 2). 
> 
> Das *sekretorische Epithel* ist *Androgen-abhängig* und exprimiert dementsprechend stark den *Androgenrezeptor (AR).
> *
> Die *Basalzelle* ist in ihrer Funktion *Androgen-unabhängig*, bleibt nach Androgenentzug erhalten und exprimiert z.T. *Oestrogen- und Progesteronrezeptoren.* 
> 
> Nur der *sekretorische Zelltyp* enthält das Prostata-spezifische Antigen
> (*PSA*) und die Saure Prostataphosphatase (*SPP*).
> Die *Basalzelle* ist negativ für diese Marker und exprimiert hochmolekulare Zytokeratine (Clon 34ßE12), die in der Prostata spezifisch für diesen Zelltyp sind. 
> ...


ich fördere also mit Testo-getriebenem Tumorwachstum das sekretorische Epithel und bin insofern immer noch im Rahmen einer Zell-Differenzierung, die ich therapeutisch kontrollieren kann (was bei der neuroendokrinen Differenzierung nicht so der Fall ist).



es macht zweitens dann sinn, die unterscheidung von Kremer hinsichtlich des "A-Genom" gesteuerten Zellteilungs-Programms und des "B-Genom" gesteuerten differenzierten Zell-Leistungs-Programms hinzuzunehmen. 
DocKremer wird ja nicht müde, zu betonen, dass PSA zum differenzierten Zell-Leistungs-Programm gehört und man demzufolge sich nicht so sehr an dem PSA-Verlauf orientieren sollte. 
Das ist aber ein Argument, das glaube ich zu allgemein ist. Nicht ohne Grund  wünschen wir uns normalerweise einen niedrigen PSA. Denn es ist so, dass meist PSA-Anstieg mit Tumor-Progress einigermassen korreliert und dass mitnichten die PSA-Sekretion aufhört, wenn die Androgen-Resistenz eintritt - insofern müsste obige Aufteilung von Bonkhoff für den Verlauf einer  PK-Erkrankunge differenziert werden.

Im allgemeinen gilt aber, dass wir mit unseren Prostatakrebszellen wieder zurück wollen zu der normalen differenzierten Zell-Leistung, die Zellen sollen wieder umschalten vom Zellteilungs-Zyklus auf differenzierte Zell-Leistung, so der Wunsch. 
*Differenzierte Prostata-Zelle* ist die gesunde, die das tut, was epitheliale sekretorische Prostatazellen tun sollen, nämlich PSA produzieren, um die Samenflüssigkeit nicht gerinnen zu lassen, und sich nicht ständig teilen wollen.
*Ent-differenzierte Prostata-Zelle* ist die kranke, die nur noch auf Teilung aus ist, ihre ursprüngliche Funktion vergessen hat, wenngleich sie PSA-Produktion durchaus noch mit sich rumschleppt, auch in den Metastasen. Bei den endokrinen Tumoren, die kein PSA produzieren (weil aus dem Typ 3 stammend), "sehen" wir PSA-Abhängigen nicht einmal so richtig, was läuft.


So, und nun kommt noch DHT dazu:
10mal stärker als Wachstums-Trigger als Testosteron, aber gleichwohl nicht nur für Wachstum da. Trotzdem, in der Debatte über Wachstum und Differenzierung, ist Punkt 3. und 4. festzuhalten.

3. Leibowitz, Myers, Strum, Eichhorn, Schulenburg und wer auch immer ein differenziertes Konzept von Hormonblockade gg. PK vertritt - sie alle s*etzen 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer ein, um das DHT niedrig zu halten*, auch und gerade in der HB-freien Zeit. Uro fs wies vor einer Weile auf eine Studie hin, die zeigte, dass innerhalb der Prostata die DHT-Konzentration 6x höher ist als im Serum, Uro Eichhorn meinte, das Ketokonanzole das DHT am wirksamsten unterdrückt. 
So gesehenn erscheint das anzustrebende hohe Testo in einem anderen Lichte: Hohes Testo ja, aber bitte bei niedrigem DHT !!

4. In einer gut regulierten hormonellen Homöostase hat auch das DHT seinen Platz - wenn man nicht schon mit HBs viel kaputt gemacht hat, ist das DHT tatsächlich auch ein Wachstums-Hemmer, über den Östrogen-Rezeptor-beta. 
Aber wir sind in der Situation nach einer HB nicht ein einer Homöostase. Diese Lektion habe ich gelernt.




> Ich werd da nicht ganz schlau draus, würde aber gern dazulernen. Hältst Du ein hohes DHT nun für günstig, was die (Re-)Differnzierung angeht oder nicht?


Nein, nicht günstig. 
Normales DHT, in einer hormonell augeglichenen Lage, OK. 
DHT ist, fast genau wie Testo, noch für ein Reihe anderer als nur Prostatazellen von ziemlicher Wichtigkeit. 
Aber in einer PK-Situation, wo weite Gebiete der Prostata, erst recht der metastatischen Tumore, auf Zell-Teilung umgeschaltet haben und damit das Milieu der Transkriptionsfaktoren, das Zusammenspiel Mitochondrien - Zellkern-Genom drastisch geändert ist, da wird man darauf setzen können, dass das "eigentliche" Androgen DHT (Testo ist nur ein Vor-Hormon für Östradiol und DHT) hauptsächlich als Wachstums-Trigger funktioniert. Selbst wenn es als Wachstums-Bremser auftreten möchte: Wir habem ihm ja schon durch HB die Beta-Rezeptoren weggehauen, Pech.




> Gruß,
> Andreas


Gruss zurück,
Rudolf

----------

